# مشروع تخرجى( متحف تاريخ الحروب المصرية)جامعة الاسكندرية_كلية الفنون الجميلة_أمتياز



## nasr_art (9 مايو 2006)

اريد رايكم على المشروع


----------



## ريبا1 (9 مايو 2006)

المشروع اكثر من رائع جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (9 مايو 2006)

ايه الروعه دي ربنا يوفقك كمان وكمان مشروع بجد فكرته جميله جدا وكمان تحس التداخل فيه معبر عن فكرة التحام وحرب فعلا تستاهل الامتياز واهلا بيك في الملتقى


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (9 مايو 2006)

مشروع اكثر من رائع وفقك الله 

وللامام دائما 

ربنا يوفقك

اهلا بك معنا


----------



## kikoonline (9 مايو 2006)

أولا ...ماشاء الله مشروعك جميل .. 

وانا حاسس ان فيه دماغ د/ محمد عاطف ... 

ومبروك التخرج يا باشمهندس واهلا بك عضوا في النقابة


----------



## الراجية رضا الله (10 مايو 2006)

المشروع جميل , وفقك الله لما فيه الخير لك وللأمة


----------



## osh (10 مايو 2006)

مشروع جامد


----------



## m_abosrea (11 مايو 2006)

مشروع كويس والمحك الرئيسي الان هو العمل الحر ( سوق العماره يعني باللغه الدارجه ) و انسي طبعا الاشكال الغريبه اللي انت عاملها في المشروع لان كل خط في اللوحه بفلوس علي المالك 
ربنا يوفقك و نسمع عنك قريبا اخبار سعيده


----------



## RBF (19 مايو 2006)

المشروع جامد بس حاسس أنك "قلبت" ال Presentation و مادتلوش حقة كفايه، انما الكتل ممتازه و معبرة، 
أرجو انك تقول رايك في مشروعي برضه
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=18834


----------



## أبن بحرى (24 مايو 2006)

المشروع رائع


----------



## monaliza (24 مايو 2006)

برافوا Nasr
مشروع جميل قوي


----------



## ملك الحلوة (2 يوليو 2006)

يا جامد المشروع فعلا جبار


----------



## روري (2 يوليو 2006)

تحية خاصة جدا ل م. نصر ... ومبروك ع الامتياز... طبعا متاخرة اوي بس انا اول مرة اعرف دلوقتي ...زميلتك ودفعتك ...ربنا يوفقك دايما


----------



## nasr_art (21 يوليو 2006)

أزيك يا رورى بس أعرف أنتى مين بالظبط


----------



## ملك الحلوة (21 يوليو 2006)

المهندس نصر ممكن تعرضلنا شغل تانى ليك لانى فعلا باستفيد من الحاجات الى بتتعرض و شكرا مقدما


----------



## كريم مسعود قطب (21 يوليو 2006)

الفكرة معبرة عن هوية المشروع جدا تماااااااااااااام


----------



## soso2006 (22 يوليو 2006)

الكتل ممتازة جدا ومعبرة جدا جدا عن الموضوع لكن الاخراج مش بنفس المستوى بس هذا ما يقلل من المشروع وكمان حاجة ضايقتنى ( كفاح شعب ) بالعربى والكلام كله انجليش ....


----------



## nasr_art (22 يوليو 2006)

( كفاح شعب ) بأختصار أمضاء كل مصرى على هذا المشروع ده كانت وجه نظرى فى وضعها فى المشروع


----------



## جرافيك (5 أغسطس 2006)

ماشاء الله بجد مشروع جميل وفكره جديده ويستاهل الامتياز
وانا على فكره برضه فنون جميله جامعة اسكندريه بس رايحه تالته
ويارب اوصل لمستواك ودعواتك........


----------



## nasr_art (5 أغسطس 2006)

المهندسة جرافيك شدى حيلك الكليه ممتازة بس أهم حاجة أنك تحبى التصميم وتحولى تبتكرى وحاولى قبل كل مشروع تصميم متتفرجيش على مشاريع مماثلة لانه ببساطة سيجعل عقلك الباطن يعجب بفكرة وستسيطر هذه الفكرة التى اعجبتك على مراحل تصميمك وفى هذه الحالة لن تبدعى وهذه نصحتى لكى فى الكليه وسلميلى على دكتور محمد وهبة والمعيد محمود عبد الواحد ولما تتخرجى حتعرفى قيمتك كمهندسة معمارية بس خليبالك لازم تشدى حيلك فى الكميوتر هو ألى بيفتحلك طرق للشغل 
مهندس نصر محمد


----------



## ملك الحلوة (5 أغسطس 2006)

المهندس نصر 
ممكن تعرض لنا شغل ليك كمبيوتر عشان نستفيد


----------



## HARD MAN (5 أغسطس 2006)

فكرة حلوة جدا وأجمل ما شدني فيها هو الخطوط القوية في المخطط التي تدل على القوة الفكرة المستوحاة من قوة السلاح والحرب بالزوايا الحادة والتي التقى فيها المخطط مع الواجهة والمناظير 


بصراحة المشروع جدا رائع. 




لك كل التحية أخي الفاضل


----------



## المازن (5 أغسطس 2006)

مشروع ممتاز تسلم


----------



## روري (5 أغسطس 2006)

نصر انا رضوى ..فاكر ولا نسيت ..يارب تكون بخير وفي احسن حال ...وربنا يوفقك دايما .. و انا علقت قبل كده ..وطبعا معروف نصر من رواد فنون جميله ...وياريت تبقي تعرض مشاريع تانيه نصر اكيد انشاء الله حيستفيد منها باقي الاعضاء .. ربنا يوفقك


----------



## nasr_art (11 أغسطس 2006)

أرجو أعطاء تعليقاتكم بشكل أكثر


----------



## nasr_art (26 أغسطس 2006)

لرؤية أعمالى نرجوا زيارة الصفحة التالية
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=26984


----------



## nasr_art (27 أكتوبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

لرؤية أكثر لمشاريعى يرجى زيارة الصفحة التالية
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=33226
و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## nasr_art (27 نوفمبر 2006)

*فين المشاركات يا جماعة*

حبيت أعلق معكم على المشروع لان حان موعد أختيار مشروع التخرج فى كل الكليات
و أَع بعض من أعمالى التصميمية الجديدة حتى نفتح الافكار للطلبة


----------



## ama-nti (9 يناير 2007)

مشروع قوى واتمنى لك دوام التفوق


----------



## spaces (10 يناير 2007)

مشروع جيد جدا و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## mz066 (13 يناير 2007)

مشروع جيدجداااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mz066 (13 يناير 2007)

مشروع جيدجداااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mz066 (13 يناير 2007)

مشروع ممتاززززززززززززززززززززززز


----------



## mz066 (13 يناير 2007)

المشروع رائع جدا واتمنى ان تفيدنا بمشاريع اخرى


----------



## المعماري أحمد (8 فبراير 2007)

مشروع رائع و أفكار أروع ربنا يوفقك في حياتك العملية وكما قال الأخ m_abosreaعليك أن تكون أعمالك واقعية تستند في الأساس إلى الغطاء المالي.
المعماري أحمد من الجزائر / عضو جديد.


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (12 فبراير 2007)

المشروع رائع, وألف مبروك 
التايكر


----------



## Da Vinci (12 فبراير 2007)

مشروع كلمة رائع عليه شوية


----------



## اسلام عباس (8 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير على مجهودك و منتظرين المذيد


----------



## اسلام عباس (11 مارس 2007)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## eng_ahmed_refaat (12 مارس 2007)

مشروع جميل جداااااااا


----------



## eng_ahmed_refaat (12 مارس 2007)

بس مطلوب بعض الوضوح للمشروع


----------



## wesaaaa (14 مارس 2007)

برافووووووووووووووووووووو مشروع فعلا جامد ادعيلي احصلك انا عمارة هندسة جامعة الاسكندريه بردو السنة الجاية اكون هاتخرج ان شاء الله


----------



## skizo (17 مارس 2007)

انا محتاجه بلانات حضانات وواجهات


----------



## MOKHTAAR (17 مارس 2007)

مشروع جميل جدا وألف مبروك


----------



## MOKHTAAR (17 مارس 2007)

المشروع جميل جدا وألف مبروك على التخرج


----------



## msjarch (30 مارس 2007)

مشروع رائع ووفقك الله.


----------



## nasr_art (30 مارس 2007)

هذه أعمال جديد لى أرجوا التعليق عليها
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=48964


----------



## نور الغرباوى (31 مارس 2007)

المشروع تحفه


----------



## السعدني (31 مارس 2007)

ممتاز جدا 
انا بحب النوع ده من التصميمات 
وبشتغل كده برضو


----------



## ميمي المعمارية (31 مارس 2007)

ما شاء الله عليك الله يزيدك لكن ممكن اعرف شنو هي الفكرة الفلسفية للمشروع


----------



## نور الغرباوى (2 أبريل 2007)

المشروع جامد جدا ياريت لو عندك مشاريع عن الوزرات تبعتها


----------



## همسات الليل (3 أبريل 2007)

مهندس نصر مشروعك رائع بجد وأكيد طبعا لازم أحيك تحيه جمده جدا خصوصا لما تكون متخرج من نفس كليتي ونفس قسمي وبجد أنا فرحت أوي لأنك بترفع راس كليتنا عاليه وأنا بضم صوتي لصوتك وسلامي كبير جدا لدكتورنا المحترم الأكثر من رائع (محمد وهبه) بس ألي أنت خريج أي دفعه ؟؟؟؟
أنا دفعه 2006 بالتوفيق يا بشمهندس........:14:


----------



## mostafa_eng_83 (3 أبريل 2007)

أخي العزيز المشروع أكثر من ممتاز 
لكن عندك كام زاوية حادة مش محلولين صح 
وكمان إنتا أكيد إستعجلت في إختيار ال Text الخاص بكلمة كفاح شعب .......بصراحة مش ماشي مع مود المشروع
لكن عادي أكيد كنت مستعجل في التسليم وأنا عارف إن الحجات دي بتكون أخر حاجة بتتعمل في المشروع ولا يهمك


----------



## nasr_art (3 أبريل 2007)

انا خريج دفعة 2005


----------



## م /هبه قنديل (9 أبريل 2007)

مرحبا اخى الكريم نصر وبأعمالك المبهره حقا ... 
ومرحبا بأعضاء كليه فنون جميله اسكندريه التى لى الفخر ان اكون منكم 
لكن انا دفعه أكبرمنكم بشويه كتير 2003  لكن إذا ذكر اسم د/محمد وهبه لازم انحنى وارفع القبعه  .....
أما بالنسبه لأخى الكريم نصر ... وعلى فكره يا نصر فى يوم من الايام انا كنت زميله عملك فى أحد المكاتب من ع النت 
تقبل تحياتى ...


----------



## esamzico2 (8 مايو 2007)

اذيك يا نصر وحمد لله علي السلامة ومبروك التخرج وفعلا فيه دماغ محمد عاطف واهتم اكتر بالعمل الخارجي وسلملي علي محمد حمدي والبراء واحمد المتوكل


----------



## esamzico2 (8 مايو 2007)

يا نصر انا عصام زكريا فكرني فاكر بلال ربنا يوفقك وادعلنا نخلص جيش مستني ردك 
دفعة 2007 
سلامي الي استاذ مشروعي وكل سنة ليه في الكلية / محمد وهبة ومحمد عطف ربنا يكرمهم من وسع 
وسلامي الي الزميلة هبة قنديل وانا اشكرك بالنيابة عن د/ محمد وهبة


----------



## د.تخطيط (9 مايو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررر جدا صور رائعة


----------



## rose_arc (12 مايو 2007)

الله عليك المشروع جدا جميل وانشاء الله كل التوفيق والتقدم في حياتك المهنية


----------



## المعمارى المصرى (17 سبتمبر 2007)

Thisis not an applicable project , and its stolen from MEETO, when tou start your work you will remember my openion.


----------



## nasr_art (17 سبتمبر 2007)

المعمارى المصرى- على فكرة المشروع ده عمرى ما شوفته عند ميتو ولو فى حاجة زيه من فضلك أعرضها . وبعدين أستيل شغل ميتو غير كده خالص ده لو انتى عارف شغل ميتو . أرجوا منك التأكد من معلوماتك قبل كتابتها ولا تعلق لمجرد التعليق


----------



## محمد عدلى سعيد (17 سبتمبر 2007)

عاوز رسومات توضيحيه للمشروع وجزاك الله خير
محمد عدلى _كلية الهندسة_قسم العمارة_جامعة عين شمس


----------



## المعمارى المصرى (18 سبتمبر 2007)

Dear Sir, Kindly i attached photos for mito's works,, 
its good to understand the criticism


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (18 سبتمبر 2007)

مشروع خيالي ومعبر عن الحروب بشكل واضح

تصميم جدا روعة اتنمى منك المزيد قريبا ولك شكرا الخالص

رمضان كريم اخواني


----------



## first-arch (18 سبتمبر 2007)

المشروع جميل , وفقك الله لما فيه الخير لك


----------



## بيشوى مهندس معمارى (18 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا المشروع تحفة بس انا عن نفسى بميل الى البساطة ولاكن مجهود واضح


----------



## مجد العمارة (23 أكتوبر 2007)

مجهود جيد جزاك الله خيرا , ولكن لابد أن يكون خلف هذا النهج التفكيكي المتبع فلسفة تعبر عن الرمز المطروح (كفاح شعب) لذا أفضل أن يتم ارفاق مذكرة تفسيرية لكل مشروع تقوم بشرح و إيصال الفلسفة التصميمية للمتلقي بطريقة جيدة ,فلا يكفي برأي أن نقول أن المشروع جيد هكذا دون أن نرى فيما إذا كان فعلاً تصميم عميق الفكر واضح فيه خطوات تطور التصميم وصولا للفكرة النهائية ....وشكراً المخطط العمراني : مجد العمارة


----------



## الإياد (1 نوفمبر 2007)

جميل جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## معماريه مبتدئه (1 نوفمبر 2007)

المشروووع رائع
وشكرا على موضوعك ومجهودك
تقبل مروري


----------



## alaanabil (1 نوفمبر 2007)

ما شاء الله عليك
المشروع جميل جدا والكتله شكلها جديد ومختلف
بس فيها زوايه حاده كتير وكان نفسى اعرف مراحل
تطور الفكرة لتصل بهذا الشكل النهائى
وشكراعلى المشاركة


----------



## koky55 (4 ديسمبر 2007)

ماشاء الله


----------



## م حسناء (6 ديسمبر 2007)

فعلا مشروع جامد وجبار احييك على اظهارك للمشروع


----------



## المنسق (13 أبريل 2008)

اخي nasr مشروعك جميل و يجدب الانتباه لكن انا حاولت تفسير اختيارك لزواية الحادة في كل الابعاد و بعد التفكير ادركة انك ربما حاولت تشير من خلالها الى حدة الاوقات العصيبة الى مرة عليها الشعوب العربية ومن جهة اخرى هي تمثل السكاكين الى طعنت بها الامة عبر التاريخ الحديث على كل حال مشروعك جيد و يعبر بطريقة دكية عن وضيفتو و شكرا


----------



## المعمارى نور الدين (14 أبريل 2008)

جامد فعلا الديكونستراكشر غالب عليه و مدى له طابع جميل فعلا


----------



## ملولي (24 أبريل 2008)

__________________



*(( ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد ))​*
*وما من كاتب إلا سيبلى ***** ويبقى الدهر ما كتبت يداه 
فلا تكتب بكفك غير شيء***** يسرك في القيامة أن تراه *​


----------



## المعماري اسامه (26 أبريل 2008)

شكله فكرتك بنيت من الاهرامات عندكم واعجبني التشابك العسكري فيها تقول انك بمعركه حقيقه مشروع مميز لم ادخل في تفاصيل تصميميه مثل الوظيفه الداخليه للمبني والفراغات وغيرها فقط نظرت للكتل.فهل من الداخل ما يدل علي الخارج.


----------



## nasr_art (11 أغسطس 2008)

up up up up up


----------



## بيكووو (18 سبتمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

الله يجزي عنا وعن المسلمين كل خير لمن يشارك في مثل هذه المنتديات


----------



## فرسان الهندسة (18 سبتمبر 2008)

فرسان الهندسة 
مشروع جميل جدا


----------



## بنت الامير (13 نوفمبر 2008)

مشروع جميل جدا


----------



## حسن ممدوح (27 يناير 2009)

الاظهار كان محتاج شغل اكتر شويه


----------



## nasr_art (28 يناير 2009)

انا كنت قاصد ان الاظهار يظهر بالشكل ده علشان التلاحم بين العناصر يقوى


----------



## ابو هدير (28 يناير 2009)

مشروع رائع


----------



## فنانة معمارية (5 مارس 2009)

المشرووووووووووووووووووووووووع رااااااااااااااااااائع توقعت قبل ماافتح يطلع شغلات زي هيك .................


----------



## فنانة معمارية (5 مارس 2009)

المشرووووووووووووووووووووووووع رااااااااااااااااااائع توقعت قبل ماافتح يطلع شغلات زي هيك .................
رائعة 
..............................


----------



## hanine41 (5 مارس 2009)

مشروع اكثر من رائع مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## nasr_art (19 مارس 2009)

شكرا لكل من علق ولكم خالص تحياتى وامنياتى بالتوفيق


----------



## معماريين (20 مارس 2009)

ربنا معاك و يوفقك و المحك الرئيسي سوق العمل الخارجي


----------



## ماشاءالله (20 مارس 2009)

قوة التشكيل واضحة بس المشكلة في المبالغة باستخدام الزوايا الحادة اللي دايما ما تكون متاعبها اكثر من محاسنها


----------



## justmoon (15 مايو 2009)

المشروع راااائع .. 
وانا طمعانه في مساعدتك لان مشروع تخرجي قريب جدا لمشرعك
وحبيت نستفيد من معلوماتك عن الموضوع .. 
شكرا اخي الكريم
والسلام عليكم


----------



## mohamed2009 (1 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه لكن عندي مشكله هي عدم ظهور الصور


----------



## nasr_art (24 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لكل من علق على مشروعى


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (24 أغسطس 2009)

هذا العمل رائع ، لكنني أعتقد ان الفائدة ستكون اشمل وامتع لو تم شرح الفكرة ، ولماذا قمت بهذه الاختيارات في الشكل ومعالجات الوظيفة. لك التحية والشكر على مثل هذه المشاركات الرائعة التي نحن جميعا في حاجة للإطلاع عليها ومناقشتها بشفافية وعدل.


----------



## nasr_art (30 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لكم جميعا وبالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## nasr_art (8 سبتمبر 2009)

up up up up up up up


----------



## مودى هندى (9 فبراير 2010)

امتياز


----------



## عراقية معمارية (12 فبراير 2010)

مشروع غاية في الروعة


----------



## nasr_art (30 مارس 2010)

شكرا لكل من علق على المشروع


----------



## hananfadi (30 مارس 2010)

مشروع رائع و اظهار اروع


----------



## nasr_art (19 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لكل من شارك


----------



## mohamed2009 (19 أغسطس 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## archidouce (17 أبريل 2011)

merci


----------



## Doora Ali (17 أبريل 2011)

جميل بجد جدا ماشاء الله


----------



## Eng-laith badran (21 أكتوبر 2011)

مشروع جميل


----------



## ايه اكرم (8 ديسمبر 2011)

انا عاوزه اشوف المشروع الصوره مش موجوده


----------



## ebtsam w (5 مارس 2012)

*المشروع رائع*​


----------

